# Eldar books, audio dramas



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

So I just started an eldar army and I find the best way to get me into the army is to read and get into the stories, anyone have suggestions on what I should check out?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Check out the Eldar trilogy, starting with path of the warrior followed by path of the seer and finishes with path of the Outcast. The book masque of Vyle shows the Harlequins in a rather easy way but still a good read if you want a little more reading. The trilogy of the Dark eldar I plan to read myself as I believe it will show the other side of Eldar mentality which is only tuched upon in the path trilogy as something the craftworld eldars dread to fall to. Hence the strict way o the paths.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Valedor is a must pickup too.


----------



## Rob Sanders (May 21, 2014)

Naturally I'm biased but from my stable there's the short story 'Spirit War' (part of the Carnac sequence but the stories were written so that they could be enjoyed individually), the Eldar audio drama 'The Path Forsaken' and of course, the novel 'Atlas Infernal' takes you all the way into the Black Library. : )


http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/the-carnac-campaign-spirit-war.html
http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/the-path-forsaken-mp3.html
http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/atlas-infernal-ebook.html


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

KnockOut51 said:


> So I just started an eldar army and I find the best way to get me into the army is to read and get into the stories, anyone have suggestions on what I should check out?


The Eldar Omnibus is amazing. Has the whole Eldar Path series mentioned above, with a bunch of short stories. Very fun stuff.
And the Carnac(idk about the spelling) campaign. A trilogy of shorts that was pretty fun!


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

so I am reading the "Path of The Eldar" love it so far! The path of the warrior is found a little confusing i will confess, maybe cause I was tired when reading it but im not quite sure what happened to the main character at the end. Starting the Path of the Seer and interesting so far. I have to admit, coming from a person who manily read horus Heresy, and other space marine and Guard books, its very refreshing to see a new side of the dark future! And I will admit that I kinda side with the Eldar in this sad future, their life style and culture is very interesting and peaceful. This is helping me love my new army! I pretty much want an army full of striking scorpions!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

KnockOut51 said:


> so I am reading the "Path of The Eldar" love it so far! The path of the warrior is found a little confusing i will confess, maybe cause I was tired when reading it but im not quite sure what happened to the main character at the end. Starting the Path of the Seer and interesting so far. I have to admit, coming from a person who manily read horus Heresy, and other space marine and Guard books, its very refreshing to see a new side of the dark future! And I will admit that I kinda side with the Eldar in this sad future, their life style and culture is very interesting and peaceful. This is helping me love my new army! I pretty much want an army full of striking scorpions!



Soon you want a army of scorpions, seers and rangers.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> Soon you want a army of scorpions, seers and rangers.


I do lol, I think scorpions are an amazing unit! I was an army of them! Rangers im not to sure, they really dont offer much lol


----------

